# Cartilage repair



## Ldent123 (Feb 20, 2012)

My physician did a repair on a nose because of auto accident and is using CPT 13152, but he wants to know if there is any other code he could use for cartilage repair? He did not do a graft. He did the repair due to cartilage destruction? 

Thank You,


----------



## blonde01 (Feb 20, 2012)

Can you provide the operative note?


----------



## Ldent123 (Mar 6, 2012)

*Cartilage repair op note*

Operative report received (sorry for the delay) - Here it goes: Repair was undertaken by initially closing the intranasal laceration on the right side. This laceration involved the mucocutaneious junction along the superior aspect of the nasal septum. This was closed with 6-0 simple interrupted sutures. This was carried forward until the cartilaginous margin of the right lower lateral cartilage was reached .I approximatd the dome of the  right lower lateral cartilage, and secured this with a horizontal mattress 6-0 prolene suture.There seemed to be some lateralization of the interdome region of the lower lateral cartilages. I therefore placed a 6-0 Prolene horizontal mattress interdomal suture in order to provide better stability of the nasal tip. I then used 6-0 Vicryl simple interrupted sutures to reapproximate the junction between the upper lateral cartilages in the midline, which had been avulsed.  

I then used 5-0 Vicryl to reapproximate the deep portion of the nasal tip and nasal dorsum laceration.  I used simple interrupted 6-0 Vicryl for the subcutaenous layer.  As noted above, the columella had been complete avulsed. The upper segment wa macerated with a complex stellate the margin of the upper stellate laceration. I then used 6-0 Prolene simple sutures to reapproximate the columella. I then proceeded to close the vertical laceration involving the nasal tip extending up to the rhinion using simple 6-0 Prolene sutures.


----------



## blonde01 (Mar 6, 2012)

Based on the documentation, 13152 is correct, assuming that the total laceration size is between 2.6cm to 7.5cm in length. 

Also, I would look at code 30400 for the nasal tip repair.  I hope this helps.


----------

